# Ich suche einen Mittelalter Fantasy Spielemix



## der dumme fragen steller (10. April 2011)

Ich suche ein spiel das sowohl rpg als auch aufbau enthält .
Zum beispiel eine mischung aus wow und stronghold .
Ich will Misionen spielen können aber auch eine eigene stat bauen können bestenfalls mit mitspielern zusammen oder auch mit magischen dienern gern auch mit npc's.
Weis einer ob es so ein spiel giebt oder ist das ein wunschtraum .

vielen dank für die antwort in voraus


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (10. April 2011)

*AW: ich suche Mitellalter Fatasy Spielemix*

Hi, 

hab's zwar selber nicht gespielt, aber Mount & Blade (Demo) soll ganz gut sein (ist aber weniger Fantasy und mehr Mittelalter, glaub ich). Man kann zwar keine Stadt bauen, aber die Kämpfe (Missionen) sollen ziemlich gut sein. Grafisch ist es nicht mehr so neu, aber es soll einige Mods geben.

Ansonsten kann ich dir diese Umfrage über Spiele mit der besten mitteralterlichen Atmosphäre empfehlen.


----------



## Ceyone (10. April 2011)

*AW: ich suche Mitellalter Fatasy Spielemix*

Hi,

wahrscheinlich Spellforce 1/2 erfüllt die meisten deiner Wünsche.
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## der dumme fragen steller (12. April 2011)

*AW: ich suche Mitellalter Fatasy Spielemix*

Spellforce 1 und 2 hab ich,Mount and Blade hab ich noch nicht gespielt kenne ich aber.
ist beides nicht was ich suche aber trozdem danke .
was ich meine ist ein openworld game mit sowohl rpg als auch aufbau teil.


----------



## blaidd (12. April 2011)

*AW: ich suche Mitellalter Fatasy Spielemix*

Du könntest dir mal Two Worlds II angucken. Das ist Open World und es hat einen Multiplayer-Modus in dem man mit anderen Mitspielern ein Dorf/eine Stadt hochziehen kann (hab diesen Multiplayer-Modus allerdings nicht ausprobiert, aber auf Google/Youtube findest du bestimmt was dazu). Sonst fällt mir auf dem PC nichts ein. Ist eine ziemlich wilde Mischung... Wenn du auf's Städtebauen verzichten kannst, gibt's gleich einen ganzen Haufen mehr (Morrowind, Oblivion, Fable etc.) 
Fable III könnte unter Umständen auch noch in die Richtung gehen, da kann man nach der Haupthandlung sein eigenes Königreich lenken. Gibt's aber bisher nur auf der Xbox360...

Fable I könntest du dir auch mal ansehen, da kann man zwar nichts bauen, aber man kann Häuser kaufen, ausschmücken, Heiraten, etc. und je nach dem wie man sich verhält reagieren die Bewohner der Fantasy-Welt anders auf einen (beten einen gradezu an wenn man nur gutes tut, oder rennen panisch kreischend vor einem weg, wenn man sich wenig sozial verhalten hat...) 

Neverwinter Nights 2 hat noch einen kleinen "Aufbau-Part" (obwohl er den Namen kaum verdient). Man bekommt relativ spät im Spiel eine eigene runtergekommene Burg, die man vor einem bevorstehenden Angriff wieder in Schuß bringen kann, ist allerdings sehr simpel. Außerdem ist es nicht wirklich Open World. Man kann zwar auf der Karte herumreisen und es gibt auch recht viele Nebenquests aber "nicht linear" halte ich immer noch für was anderes als Open World.

Sonst gibt's noch "die Gilde 2" das könnte auch interessant sein, ich hab's allerdings nie wirklich gespielt... Gab's mal auf irgendeiner Heft-DVD und ich wollte es mit meinem Bruder zusammen im Netzwerk zocken, ist aber nie richtig gelaufen. Allein hab ich auf so was nicht wirklich Lust... 

Auf der PS2 gibt's noch Dark Cloud 2 bzw, Dark Chronicle, ist ein Action-Rollenspiel in Cel-Shading Optik in dem ein SimCity-Ähnlicher Modus zentrales Spielthema ist. Hat fast überall Höchstwertungen abgestaubt (88% GameRankings, 87% Metacritic), ist aber sicher nichts für jedermann. Mir hat's mal ziemlich viel Laune gemacht...


----------



## MasterFreak (17. April 2011)

Probiers mal mit Neverwinter Nights oder Dragon Age was aber noch geht ist Rise & Fall !!!


----------

